# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  skype ? το εφαγε η μαρμicrosoft ?

## badweed

εχω το skype πανω απο 10 χρονια  , απο οτι θυμαμαι πριν κανα 2αρι χρονια το πηρε η microsoft . 
τι γινεται πλεον ; 
θελει 3 λεπτα για να κανει login ?  
στο λογαρισαμο μου μετα απο επιβεβαιωση που ζητησε,εβαλα λαθος ημερομηνια γεννησεως , καποια ημερομηνια του 2018 (υποψην τον λογαριασμο τον εχω πανω απο 10 χρονια ) και πλεον μου ζηταει την συγκαταθεση των γοννεων . με αφηνει προσωρινα να μπω και εχω αλλαξει ημερομηνια γεννησεως , αλλα επιμενει οτι ειμαι ανηλικο και οτι πρεπει οι γονεις μου να δωσουν συγκαταθεση για να συνεχισω να χρησιμοποιω το skype περα απο καποια ημερομηνια .
γενικα βλακειες ως δικλειδες ασφαλειας και αυτιστικοι αυτοματισμοι που δεν οδηγουν πουθενα εχουν κανει και αυτην την εφαρμογη που απεκτησε στο ενεργητικο της η microsoft ψιλοαχρηστη . 
εχουν ταλεντο στην παρακμη .

----------


## sdikr

έχεις δώσει λάθος στοιχεία και σου φταίει το skype;
 :ROFL:

----------


## skoupas

Εμείς στη δουλειά έχουμε πάψει να το χρησιμοποιούμε εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Πίσω από proxy server δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να το δουλέψουμε. Κάνει login αλλά δεν συνδέεται με τίποτα.

----------


## badweed

> έχεις δώσει λάθος στοιχεία και σου φταίει το skype;


και στον καινουριο λογαριασμο ενα τριλεπτο για να συνδεθει δεν ειναι λιγο . ουτε με dial up δεν ειχε τετοιους χρονους το login σε οτιδηποτε .

----------


## akis1009

> Εμείς στη δουλειά έχουμε πάψει να το χρησιμοποιούμε εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Πίσω από proxy server δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να το δουλέψουμε. Κάνει login αλλά δεν συνδέεται με τίποτα.


Το ότι δεν καταφέρατε να το κάνετε να δουλέψει δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν δουλεύει. Προφανώς καποιος δεν το εψαξε αρκετά ή δεν έχει τις γνώσεις να το κάνει.

----------


## chat1978

Για μένα Skype for business μόνο αν και το jitsi φαίνεται σαφώς ανώτερο.

Το προσωπικό Skype υπάρχει μόνο για συνεντεύξεις και για κλίσεις στο σταθερό των γονιών μου. Όλοι οι άλλοι βρίσκονται σε Facebook, WhatsApp και Viber. Το Skype για μένα έχασα όταν ξέχασα να στηρίξει καλά την mobile συσκευή.

----------


## tsigarid

> Για μένα Skype for business μόνο αν και το jitsi φαίνεται σαφώς ανώτερο.
> 
> Το προσωπικό Skype υπάρχει μόνο για συνεντεύξεις και για κλίσεις στο σταθερό των γονιών μου. Όλοι οι άλλοι βρίσκονται σε Facebook, WhatsApp και Viber. Το Skype για μένα έχασα όταν ξέχασα να στηρίξει καλά την mobile συσκευή.


Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς viber για κλήσεις σε σταθερά;

----------


## chat1978

> Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς viber για κλήσεις σε σταθερά;


Γιατί θέλει λεφτά. Ουσιαστικά πληρώνω την υπηρεσία της Microsoft για OneDrive 1t γιατί 5 χρήστες, και κάθε χρήστης παίρνει και 60 λεπτά δωρεάν στο σκαιπ τον μήνα.

----------


## tsigarid

> Γιατί θέλει λεφτά. Ουσιαστικά πληρώνω την υπηρεσία της Microsoft για OneDrive 1t γιατί 5 χρήστες, και κάθε χρήστης παίρνει και 60 λεπτά δωρεάν στο σκαιπ τον μήνα.


Δεκτόν, απλά με αυτό τον τρόπο στηρίζεις την υπηρεσία που δεν προτιμάς.

----------


## chat1978

> Δεκτόν, απλά με αυτό τον τρόπο στηρίζεις την υπηρεσία που δεν προτιμάς.


Ναι. Δεν ξέρω για σένα αλλά γενικά μεταξύ του τι στηρίζουμε έμμεσα ή άμεσα και τι προτιμάμε υπάρχουν χαοτικές διαφορές.

----------


## badweed

παταω να ανοιξω το skype σημερα , ανοιγει λογκαρισμνενο σε χρονο dt , πωπω τι καραγκιοζης ειμαι που το εκανα και θεμα , λεω απο μεσα μου . παω να χρησιμοποιησω καποια  λειτουργια του  , tο skype app (σε windows 7 ) λεει εκανε logout .  κανει κανα λεπτο οτι κατι μαγειρευει , σφαλμα , μου λεει επειτα να διαλεξω λογαριασμο (εναν εχει τον αλλον τον διεγραψα ) 
δευτερη εμφανιση του  μηνυματος λαθους 



> Something went wrong
> There is a problem with your Microsoft account. To fix this, sign in to account.live.com from a browser.


τι εχει ο browser που δεν μπορω να το διορθωσω μεσα απο μια εφαρμογη που μεχρι προσφατα ηταν αυτονομη , η ms το ξερει . 

παμε στην σελιδα , 



> Εισαγάγετε έγκυρη διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου, αριθμό τηλεφώνου ή όνομα Skype.


βαζω ονομα skype 

δεν το δεχεται 
βαζω email . 



> Ο λογαριασμός σας έχει ανασταλεί προσωρινά
> 
> 
> Ενδέχεται κάποιος να χρησιμοποίησε το λογαριασμό κατι@καπου.εκει για την αποστολή πολλών μηνυμάτων ανεπιθύμητης αλληλογραφίας ή να έχει παραβιάσει με άλλο τρόπο τη Σύμβαση παροχής υπηρεσιών της Microsoft.
> 
> Τι πρέπει να κάνετε;
> 
> Θα στείλουμε έναν κωδικό επαλήθευσης στο τηλέφωνό σας. Αφού πληκτρολογήσετε τον κωδικό, θα μπορείτε να εισέλθετε.


δεν υπαρχει τετοια χρηση απο εμενα , και μονο μια επαφη υπαρχει στον λογαριασμο . 

απλα με οδηγει να του δωσω το τηλεφωνο μου παρουσιαζοντας μου απατηλες προφασεις , οπως θα εκανε ο πιο ποταπος μικροαπατεωνας .

----------


## sdikr

Το  να κάνεις πολλούς λογαριασμούς με διαφορετικά στοιχεία απο την ίδια ip/browser λογικό είναι να βαρέσει κάμπανακι στην άλλη άκρη.

Αυτό πάντως με το δεν θέλω να δώσω το τηλέφωνο μου για επαλήθευση στοιχείων το βλέπω χαζό,   πραγματικά δεν στο ζητάει για κάποιον άλλο λόγο, για διαφημίσεις κλπ το ξέρουν εδώ και καιρό δεν περιμένουν να τους το δώσεις.

----------


## badweed

> Το  να κάνεις πολλούς λογαριασμούς με διαφορετικά στοιχεία απο την ίδια ip/browser λογικό είναι να βαρέσει κάμπανακι στην άλλη άκρη.
> 
> Αυτό πάντως με το δεν θέλω να δώσω το τηλέφωνο μου για επαλήθευση στοιχείων το βλέπω χαζό,   πραγματικά δεν στο ζητάει για κάποιον άλλο λόγο, για διαφημίσεις κλπ το ξέρουν εδώ και καιρό δεν περιμένουν να τους το δώσεις.


προχτες "μια χαρα" λειτουργησε και το χρησιμοποιησα , τι μεσολαβησε ωστε να προκαληθηκε αυτο ; 

τις διαφημισεις τις εχω κοψει στο ιντερνετ και  το τηλεφωνο μου δεν χτυπαει απο αριθμους που δεν το εχω δωσει  .

αν και νομιζω οτι πιο πολυ το φακελωμα εχει μπει σε διαδικασια . οχι απαραιτητα με καποιον σκοπο  αλλα εχω πολυ εντονα την εντυπωση οτι προσπαθουν να συγκεντρωσουν εξατομικευμενα στοιχεια . οχι μονο η microsoft . 

γιατι μπορει να θελει το τηλεφωνο μου για να λειτουργησει μια ιντερνετικη υπηρεσια δεν το καταλαβαινω .

----------


## sdikr

> προχτες "μια χαρα" λειτουργησε και το χρησιμοποιησα , τι μεσολαβησε ωστε να προκαληθηκε αυτο ; 
> 
> τις διαφημισεις τις εχω κοψει στο ιντερνετ και  το τηλεφωνο μου δεν χτυπαει απο αριθμους που δεν το εχω δωσει  .
> 
> αν και νομιζω οτι πιο πολυ το φακελωμα εχει μπει σε διαδικασια . οχι απαραιτητα με καποιον σκοπο  αλλα εχω πολυ εντονα την εντυπωση οτι προσπαθουν να συγκεντρωσουν εξατομικευμενα στοιχεια . οχι μονο η microsoft . 
> 
> γιατι μπορει να θελει το τηλεφωνο μου για να λειτουργησει μια ιντερνετικη υπηρεσια δεν το καταλαβαινω .


Έβαλες λάθος ημερομηνία γέννησης,  έκανες δεύτερο λογαριασμό απο τον ίδιο υπολογιστή με μάλλον εντελώς διαφορετικά στοιχεία,  έκανες πολλές προσπάθειες login κλπ

Το τηλέφωνο το θέλει για να να βεβαιωθεί πως είσαι άνθρωπος στην άλλη άκρη και όχι Bot

----------


## chat1978

Κοίτα δοκίμασε ότι ο λογαριασμός δουλεύει με full login με κάποιο in private session του browser σου.

Αν δουλεύει τότε ίσως υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα cache με τον embedded browser που εκτελεί το authentication. Εύχομαι να είναι αυτό γιατί αν χάλασε ο λογαριασμός και έχει κλειδώσει τότε δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

Πρώτα βεβαιώσου ο λογαριασμός είναι οκ και μπορεί να κάνει authenticate.

----------


## badweed

η ημερομηνια λαθος ειχε μπει πριν 2 μηνες , και η διορθωση εγινε τοτε και πριν  2-3 εβδομαδες μετα απο περιηγηση σε τυπου γραφειοκρατιας διαδικασιες εντος της microsoft   . 
o καινουριος λογαριασμος φτιαχτηκε πριν καμια εβδομαδα αλλα παλι οι δυσλειτουργιες με οδηγησαν στο να μην χρησιμοποιησω τοτε τον καινουριο λογαριασμο και μετα απο 4-5-6 αποπειρες μπηκα με τον παλιο  . 

στο δικτυο μου τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες μπορει να βρεθουν και πανω απο 10 ατομα ταυτοχρονα ,  δεν μου εχουν τυχει conflict ip προβληματα σε τιποτα μεχρι τωρα,  εχει τυχει να  χρησιμοποιουμε και ταυτοχρονα skype παραπανω απο 2 χρηστες

- - - Updated - - -

δεν με νοιαζει ο  λογαριασμος , απλως εχω κανα δυο φιλους που επικοινωνω  μεσω skype .
ηδη το απεγκατεστησα θα κοιταξω κανα αλλο προγραμμα που δεν φορτωνει και services .

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ειναι μεσα στις αρχες μου περι υγιεινης ,  οτι ψοφαει , απομακρυνεται απο δω , απο τριχα μεχρι σχεση .

----------


## sdikr

> η ημερομηνια λαθος ειχε μπει πριν 2 μηνες , και η διορθωση εγινε τοτε και πριν  2-3 εβδομαδες μετα απο περιηγηση σε τυπου γραφειοκρατιας διαδικασιες εντος της microsoft   . 
> o καινουριος λογαριασμος φτιαχτηκε πριν καμια εβδομαδα αλλα παλι οι δυσλειτουργιες με οδηγησαν στο να μην χρησιμοποιησω τοτε τον καινουριο λογαριασμο και μετα απο 4-5-6 αποπειρες μπηκα με τον παλιο  . 
> 
> στο δικτυο μου τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες μπορει να βρεθουν και πανω απο 10 ατομα ταυτοχρονα ,  δεν μου εχουν τυχει conflict ip προβληματα σε τιποτα μεχρι τωρα,  εχει τυχει να  χρησιμοποιουμε και ταυτοχρονα skype παραπανω απο 2 χρηστες
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> δεν με νοιαζει ο  λογαριασμος , απλως εχω κανα δυο φιλους που επικοινωνω  μεσω skype .
> ηδη το απεγκατεστησα θα κοιταξω κανα αλλο προγραμμα που δεν φορτωνει και services .
> ...


Βάλε viber που ζητάει απο την αρχή το τηλέφωνο ώστε να μην υπάρχει θέμα  :Razz:

----------


## badweed

> Βάλε viber που ζητάει απο την αρχή το τηλέφωνο ώστε να μην υπάρχει θέμα


 :Very Happy:  
αστα , με εχουν χωρισει απο την κενωνια αυτες οι εφαρμογες



*Spoiler:*

----------

